# Places to work with animals as a teen?



## clgoers13 (Apr 29, 2012)

I am 17 years old and thinking about getting a job and I was wondering were I could get a job at that I will get to work with animals. I am willing to do anything from cleaning cages to walking etc. I am interning as a requirement for high school at my dogs vet clinic but they said they don't have the money to hire me afterwards so I was wondering if other vet clinics/resorts would hire me to work their to clean kennels or work with animals? if so how should i approach these places to ask about a job ? also should I want until i have a recommendation from my internship to apply or does it matter when I apply? any advice on how to acquire one of these types of jobs would be great.


----------



## bonesygirl (Mar 2, 2012)

I worked at a vet clinic when I was your age. I was hired on after a co-op placement to walk dogs, clean cages, assist techs, pretty much anything they needed. Except for two women, the entire weekend staff was girls in high school around your age. I would try simply dropping off a resume. Prior experience would definitely help, so it might be good to wait until your internship is done.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum; it's great you want to work with animals! You don't have to do these, but this is where I went to work with dogs (or animals), any type of kennel will take employees. I hear the summer time is a great time to start as they're hiring because of the loads of dogs/cats that come in. Be prepared though, if you're working part time, if you're finished early and there's nothing else for you to do (as the evening people will come to take your place), you may be heading home very early. Some days I would would from 8-11am, then others the whole day. So it'll vary. But not every kennel will do that, I worked at two: Best Friends and Allen's Kennel (one would keep me the whole day, the other whenever I was finished my work). 

I also worked at a nature center. They're great and you learn loads of information on any type of animal; you also get to do things too: like clip their nails, help the vet, and teach people about animals. I don't know what kind of animals they have at nature centers, but for ours it ranged from the farm animals (horses, chickens, goats, etc) to the wildlife (porcupines, owls, hawks, etc). It was really fun!! 

You could do other vet clinics if that one isn't taking you. Or try a zoo or aquarium, I hear there's a waiting list for those, but you could still try it out. They sound like fun actually. And just give them your resume and see if they call you. Good luck!


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

To get experience, look into rescues and volunteering. Zoos, shelters and such are always looking for help. In our area there's also a spay/neuter program that travels to the reservations, they are always in need of help. When I go do that, I'm usually assisting with surgery and chatting to a vet for hours at a time - good experience there!

If you have a dog, take classes, if you don't but are interested, offer to help with trials and such. There's always jobs to do. 

For actual work check into dog daycare, boarding places and grooming shops, it's not always the greatest start to things but it will get you started. Barns etc. have openings too. Volunteering will get your name into the right places and let you gain experience. Oh and dogwalking is in big demand but you usually have to have a vehicle for that to transport the dogs.


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

My animal shelter has a few teens working for them.


----------

